# Home gyno removal



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

I found the saved thread, this was posted April 2002.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

2


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

3


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2003)

I have seen this before, it may have been another one, but either way what a freaking idiot!
Performing surgery on yourself, or at all if you're not qualified, is pure stupidty.


----------



## y2gt (Oct 11, 2003)

What is that thing he pulled out? So not having this in him will make his tits go away?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2003)

gyno is a build-up of basically fat/breast tissue (just a like a female when she hits puberty) under the nipple, that is what he was trying to cut out. Not only is it a huge health risk from an infection stand point, it takes a skilled surgeon to be able to cut out all of the gyno properly, there is no way you could do it correctly by yourself., especially without proper training.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

Its a non-malignant lump, this person claimed they had it through childhood.



> Yep i did it and it was easier than i thought, i was though very nervous, my wife who is the piercer at our shop assisted me evrything went real smooth i was discorged when i first started but i figured i got this thing cut open so its coming out.....here r the pics not alot of them and quality sux but u can see lump
> 
> yep it took like 35 to 45 min...EASY....tomorrow i will do the other i didnt want to do the other today as my neck was killing me from lookin down and i was goin cross eyed starin at it.....shit ill have to open a back alley surgury joint...lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2003)

oh, well shit, then it's okay...I did not know he was only removing a childhood "tumor". 

when a male hits puberty and his T levels dramatically increase estrogen levels follow, causing gyno, that is more likely how he got it...either way gyno at puberty or from steroid use is the exact same thing.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

I think he claimed he didn't use but I only saved 2 pages of the thread so I could be mistaken. Either way I am not suggesting it be done, just posting it for a historical laugh, err something.

I would say alot of moderately fatty white guys have mild gyno, how many white guys here have had puffy nipples near thier whole life... I can say I've had it since at least 14 or 15, not hardly noticeable unless I put my arms shoulder height and in front of me, then my nipples look ugly, but not enough to feel a lump thankfully.


----------



## capinatl (Oct 12, 2003)

I think this is actually *******1 from gotfina with his old thread. He ended up taking it down due to all the people posting his pics on boards and claiming him an idiot when he is completely healthy to this day - and quite sterile in his procedure due to his education as well. I could be wrong, but the pics look very familiar to me. His g/f toolk the pics.


----------



## repoj (Oct 12, 2003)

Here's a question for you guys. I have had a noticable difference with the size of my left breast than with my right but it has been that way since I was at least 15. It's grown that way throughout my boybuilding but it's not extremely severe, just kinda annoying to look at but like mudge you can only see a difference when I do  front-lat spread. I am at about 20% fat though just cause I'm bulking right now and on D-BOL, so I'm holding some water.  I don't know, it just bugs me to know it's there I guess, but I think it should go away after time. I will say this though, the D-BOL has never given me gyno. My pecs have looked the same WAYYY before I started D-BOL.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes its the dude from Gotfina, I have the thread saved except for one page.

I dont see mine doing a lat spread, I have to put my arms out in front of me raised to see it, otherwise I'm ok. But like I have said before I used to carry an easy 15-20% bodyfat all the time, thats just how my bodytype naturally is, a skinny fat dude. More bodyfat means more aromatase conversion because the enzymes that do the conversion are in your bodyfat.

Some people are just gyno prone though. This is yet another reason to spread out those shots through the week, yo-yo test levels will induce gyno easily if your succeptible to it.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 14, 2003)

dude when i was like 15 my nipple had this hard lump under it.  I thought it was male breast cancer lol  but then it went away on its own....

is it possible this was natural gyno??


----------



## Mudge (Oct 14, 2003)

Good possibility although plenty of people claim they dont go away. It is supposed to be a hard lump, non-malignant, my nipples are not hard though and my left has has a slight puff too it for at least the last 12 years.


----------



## awsof (Oct 17, 2003)

When I was 13 or 15 I found that so called lump. I was able to move it around kinda like you can your kneecap when your leg is relaxed. Anyway mom took me to the doc and he gave no explanation but did say it was normal and would go away. It did. I found it without thinking. Now with other things that may induce the dreaded nipple thing I am more aware of what is there. In other words I notice things that were always present but don't realize that they were always that way. like when I feel the nip I could feel a little cartilage or muscle fiber deep in there. I know this was always, and should be there but I always second guess myself. I usually come to the conclusion that if the gyno starts I won't have to think about it, I will know for sure. Like when I was younger. Yet I continue to worry anyway. OCD in a way. Like you mudge I see puffy nips in certain positions but this is normal. I look around and see it on most guys with more then 10%bf.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I've given myself stitches before but I don't think I'd do that.  Too much risk of infection.


----------

